# Quick question regarding sleep



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

So currently my budgie ****y goes to bed at 10pm and gets up at 6am, basically when I go to sleep and wake.

I don't think this is enough time for him as he regularly snoozes shortly after waking him up. 

The problem I have is if i put him to bed while I am still awake and there is noise/light he just plays and chews on his covers that cover the cage and sneaks to the bottom of the cage to rip up paper and make a mess.

That's the same for the morning, if i don't wake him when I get up he hears me and starts getting up to mischief eating and biting things he shouldn't to try and get my attention to take the covers off.

Does anyone have any idea if this is fine, 10pm - 6am and then a few snoozes during the day or should I try and get him to sleep longer through the night?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From your description I gather ****y sleeps in your bedroom and when there is this kind of arrangement, some changes must be made, this is inevitable especially when the sleeping schedules between a person and a bird aren't the same.

Despite ****y making up by taking an extra nap in the morning, it would be better to allow him to have more hours of uninterrupted sleep in the night.
By covering the cage and dimming to later on turning off the lights, he will settle in to sleep.

I have a lovebird who shares the bedroom with me and he goes to bed between 9:00 - 9:30 (at the latest). 
He settles in to sleep fairly soon and the bedroom's lights are out. 
The light from the TV doesn't bother him because the cage cover blocks it completely. I also make sure to not make any noise and the TV is at a very low setting, when needed I use headphones and by doing so, there will be no noise at all. This method has been working very well for me for 3 years.


----------



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

aluz said:


> From your description I gather ****y sleeps in your bedroom and when there is this kind of arrangement, some changes must be made, this is inevitable especially when the sleeping schedules between a person and a bird aren't the same.
> 
> Despite ****y making up by taking an extra nap in the morning, it would be better to allow him to have more hours of uninterrupted sleep in the night.
> By covering the cage and dimming to later on turning off the lights, he will settle in to sleep.
> ...


I will try that tonight as hes currently having a little snooze, I might try and get him used to it by swapping from the main light in my room to a smaller lamp around 8.30pm and cover him.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck, I hope it goes well tonight and your budgie will soon adjust to the new routine.


----------



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I put him to bed at 20:15 and by 21:00 he was sleeping so that was a success, he slept all the way through until 06:30 until he started ripping the paper on the bottom of the cage.

I guess as he gets used to this he will nap less and then go to bed earlier.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's quite a promising start, I'm glad your budgie is responding well to the gradual change on his sleeping schedule! :thumbsup:


----------



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

Been going well since I started this but he is still very mischievous and wonder if its ok behaviour.

Currently its 21:40 and hes been sleeping since 20:00 but he just woke up and is jumping around having fun and biting the towels.

Is this ok and should i just ignore him or should i interact with him at all?

Once 22:00 comes and i turn the light off completely he will go back to sleep but he seems to snooze on and off from 20:00 > 22:00...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If the lights have been dimmed and the cage is covered, it's best to let him settle back to sleep while avoiding making noise that would trigger his alertness and curiosity as to what is going on.


----------

